# Confirmed Specs of Galaxy Nexus?



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

After last nights tweet about the Nexus, it looks like the same company released a full page comparison which shows the full specs.

TI OMAP 4460 Underclocked from 1.5 to 1.2ghz
32GB ROM
1GB of RAM
1280x720 HD Resolution on 4.65" Screen
5MP Camera 1080p Recording

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/galaxy-nexus-images-specs-and-benchmarks-apparently-leaked/

Luckily, this will all be confirmed or denied in the next 12 hours!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

sexy sexy (pic from article)

View attachment 4535


----------



## drewstiff (Oct 18, 2011)

That picture contradicts the "teaser trailer" which showed a side view of the curved device as having a silver rear and a black strip down the side, almost the opposite of that image.

http://cdn.mos.techradar.com//classifications/Mobile Phones/Samsung/nexusprimetease-728-75.jpg

Unless the two pics refer to different varieties of the same model (cdma/gsm? Nexus Prime/Galaxy Nexus? I dunno).
:_con:


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't really believe anything until we see the event tonight or tomorrow for some of you. Theres been hundreds of rumours all clashing with others.

Not long to wait, under 12 hours.


----------



## drewstiff (Oct 18, 2011)

You say that, but it's happening at 3am UK time so if I want to be in a fit state for work tomorrow then it's around 16hrs of waiting for me! :android-smile:


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

drewstiff said:


> You say that, but it's happening at 3am UK time so if I want to be in a fit state for work tomorrow then it's around 16hrs of waiting for me! :android-smile:


I get up at that time anyway for work


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

drewstiff said:


> That picture contradicts the "teaser trailer" which showed a side view of the curved device as having a silver rear and a black strip down the side, almost the opposite of that image.
> 
> http://cdn.mos.techradar.com//classifications/Mobile Phones/Samsung/nexusprimetease-728-75.jpg
> 
> ...


If you look really close at the "teaser" picture though, it looks like the blue line exaggerates the curve of the phone.


----------



## drewstiff (Oct 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> If you look really close at the "teaser" picture though, it looks like the blue line exaggerates the curve of the phone.


It was the difference in colour down the side that I was referring to, rather than the curve.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

drewstiff said:


> It was the difference in colour down the side that I was referring to, rather than the curve.


Good call...I missed that myself. Looks like we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't wait for tonight for me.... 7pm my time!!! can't wait....


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just want to know what GPU this has and how it compares to the incredible graphics processing power of the iPhone 4s...


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Please lord let the bootloader be unlocked.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Please lord let the bootloader be unlocked.


Guaranteed it will be. No way would they be dumb enough to copy Motorola. Has Samsung ever locked a bootloader anyways?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

This will be my first nexus (as I have always been on Vzw...) but didn't the Nexus S come with a locked bootloader? It was just _really_ easy to unlock?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian said:


> This will be my first nexus (as I have always been on Vzw...) but didn't the Nexus S come with a locked bootloader? It was just _really_ easy to unlock?


To "unlock" it, you connect via adb, type in one line, and you're done.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Fastboot oem unlock, then you are done. Make sure you have your apps and stuff backed up because that command will wipe your data partition


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting. As long as it's something stupid easy like that and not FBI certified like Motorola likes I'm ok with it lol. Samsung is for sure much more hacker/modder friendly than Motorola.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if this has Gorilla Glass? I will miss the Gorilla Glass if it doesn't...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

So anyone have a guess as to why Sammy used the TI omap 4460 and sgx540 vs their own exynos 4210?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

tbot said:


> So anyone have a guess as to why Sammy used the TI omap 4460 and sgx540 vs their own exynos 4210?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


If I understand correctly, the 4210's don't work with the LTE radio. Apparently, the new 4212's they just released were designed to do just that. This hasn't been confirmed so I'm not positive.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

teh_g said:


> Does anyone know if this has Gorilla Glass? I will miss the Gorilla Glass if it doesn't...


^ This.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

kidserious said:


> If I understand correctly, the 4210's don't work with the LTE radio. Apparently, the new 4212's they just released were designed to do just that. This hasn't been confirmed so I'm not positive.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


Thanks, makes sense...

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

What size battery does the gnex have?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> What size battery does the gnex have?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Pretty sure I read 1750 mah somewhere


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Does the 4.65 screen counts the buttons correct because when watching videos it uses that area correct?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

malac0da said:


> Does the 4.65 screen counts the buttons correct because when watching videos it uses that area correct?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes, I the 4.65 number counts the buttons area. It is expected to behave like Honeycomb in that the buttons will hide for certain apps.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I found these on TOS - credit febycv

*Specifications of Samsung Galaxy Nexus*
Model: GT-I9250, GT-I9250T, GT-I9250M, SC-04D, SCH-I515
dimensions (length x width x thickness): 136.0mm×68.0mm×8.8mm fine piece - 11.5mm thickest part
Weight: Approximately *135.0 (g)*
OS: Google Android version 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
Chipset: Texas Instruments Omap4460 CPU: ARM Cortex-A9 MP Core SMP (Dual-Core) CPU operating frequency: *1.2 GHz*
GPU Image Technologies *PowerVR SGX 540*
Communication Systems (GT-I9250/GT-I9250M/GT-I9250M/SC-04D): W-CDMA, GSM phone (SCH-I515): LTE, CDMA2000 Packet (GT-I9250/GT-I9250M / GT-I9250M/SC -04D): HSPA+, EDGE, GPRS (SCH-I515): LTE, EV-DO Rev.
Display: *Super AMOLED HD 4.65" Resolution 720x1280* 16,777,216 color. Touch screen capacitive (multi-touch),
Main camera: *5 megapixel CMOS camera with LED flash, zero shutter lag, consecutive shots, anti shaking, auto balance, panoramic shot*
*Video recording 1080p (1920x1080)*
*Front camera: 1.3 million pixels CMOS*
GPS
NFC (provided by battery)
Micro USB 2.0 (port with HDMI and USB host compatibility, requires MHL adapter )
Communications Bluetooth 3.0 + HS
Wireless LAN Communication: IEEE 802.11 a / b / g / n (2.4 GHz Dual-Band 5.xGHz)
Tethering
Wi-Fi Direct
*RAM: 1GB*
*Internal Storage: 16GB or 32GB*
*Battery Capacity: 1750mAh with NFC*
Notification LED
*No microSD support*


----------

